# My EXTREMELY Humble Equipment (working on it)



## Hilbornitis (Jan 7, 2010)

So if it werent for me becoming interested in trying to upgrade my system through an awesome giveaway here I would be almost too embarrassed to post my stuff in comparison with what a lot of yall are killing it with. Nonetheless, here goes nothing:

Video:
32" Samsung LCD

AVR:
Onkyo TX-NR 807 from A4L (Through the advice and guidance offered here...Thanks!)

Speakers:
Polk Audio TSI 300 mains
Polk Audio CS10 center
Polk Audio TSI 100 Surrounds
No Sub at the moment...(Fingers crossed for some luck on the Lava giveaway)

Interconnects:
12 GA wiring with Banana Plugs from Monoprice (Thanks again for the heads up)

Players and Game Systems
PS3 as main blu-ray source as well as gaming.
Wii

I know that others here have systems that are unbelievably amazing. I am actually quite glad that I have not had the opportunity to hear said systems. Right now mine sounds good to me, I am sure simply, because my ear has not heard what else is out there.

My father-in-law hooked me up with the speakers for Christmas a couple years ago, and thats what really spurred me to become more interested in HT and all that it encompasses. I have had a ton of fun reading and learning. I cannot wait to upgrade every aspect of my system, but cannot wait to get a sub whether it be through some luck or waiting til I can afford one.

I am going to attempt to become more of a regular poster as I add more stuff and become more "trained" in all that is HT. 

Thanks again for all that yall offer here.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

This is not a system to be humble about.
I am not familiar with your speakers but checked them out online and believe that you are starting a great system that is biased toward quality rather than just getting something that puts out surround sound.
Especially going with the tower speakers was a smart move. Once a great sub is in place, you will be so happy with the fullness the towers/sub will produce.


----------



## Hilbornitis (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks!...That is my general philosophy right now. I am trying to add quality pieces when I can afford to do so, or when I find them at a good deal as opposed to just rounding out the system as fast as I can for the same money. Here's to hoping slow and steady wins the race again. That being said, I feel like I got GREAT bang for my buck on my 807. I am super pleased with it.


----------



## Slyder01 (Jan 11, 2011)

your system isnt bad by all means,, i'm running all polks and love them. agreed with the sub, just wait till you get one of those babies, and then another!


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

This thread needs pics lddude:

Any changes made in the last two years, did you ever add a sub :scratch:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Other than the lack of a sub it sounds like a very respectable system. Good luck on the give-a-way.


----------



## Hilbornitis (Jan 7, 2010)

So I am embarrassed to say that I still am lacking the sub. I was living in an apartment at the time I originally posted this, and just went with the towers for the time being. That being said, I am once again LOOKING at subs. (We have bought our first home within the last year!) I will take some pictures early next week, as we will be out of town all weekend. We have added a new display device, a samsung 55" es7100.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

What is your budget on the sub? There are quite a few good ones out there at almost any budget.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Subs are trouble in apartments at least from my experience. When I was younger I had 6 by 9 car speakers for my mains, at least they were in boxes. Your system seems fine and with the sub it can only get better! Congrats on the new tv just build as you can its the best way to go.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Hilbornitis said:


> So I am embarrassed to say that I still am lacking the sub. I was living in an apartment at the time I originally posted this, and just went with the towers for the time being. That being said, I am once again LOOKING at subs. (We have bought our first home within the last year!) I will take some pictures early next week, as we will be out of town all weekend. We have added a new display device, a samsung 55" es7100.


Congratulations on the purchase of your first home, can't wait to see some new pics of your setup!

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using HT Shack


----------

